# entering a trial / questions



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

MaureenM said:


> I'm thinking of entering our first trial in Nov. We would be doing Novice A. The show is a big one, put on by 3 kennel clubs over a 5 day period. Do any of you ever enter more than you actually plan to do? I'm thinking if for some reason Finley does something to disqualify us one day, (way to think positively ) we would still have a shot the next day and potentially get the title in those few days. (It looks like there are different judges each day.) I also thought maybe if I enter her the first day, but don't actually show, it would give us the chance to get used to the arena and I'd be able to bring her in since she was entered. Is there any consequence for withdrawing the day of the show?
> Is there any way to find out before the show how many dogs are entered? TIA


Congrats on your first entry!!! You will have a great time, no matter what happens. 

If this is really a big show, I won't really worry about bringing an unentered dog. I've seen many unentered dog, especially puppies, at shows. I won't advertise it, but just set her up in the crate and enjoy watching the other dogs. 

There is no penalty for withdrawing. In fact, most people don't even bother letting anyone know. You will just be marked absent. And you can certainly show again the next few days. 

About a week before the show you will receive a judging program with the times that the classes will show and the number of dogs in each class. It also includes your number, so you know how many dogs are in front of you. The classes may start later than published time but not earlier.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Really cool! 

My suggestion is entering the two days - if you can. It's a huge weight off your shoulders going in and knowing you have another chance the second day + you come the second day, your dog's already been out in that ring. 

My only issue with very big shows and entering a novice A dog in his first trial at them - if indoors, it can be a lot of noise and stress and chaos. Check with people in your area who have shown at this trial before - see what they suggest.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I often enter a dog I do not plan on showing  It is the only way to give them actual trial exposure and in my area, if you are not entered they can (and usually will) request you leave if you're at an indoor show and have a crate setup. It is usually in the premium whether unentered dogs can have a setup. 

I will also fully plan on showing but decide not to pick up my number/armband if my dog decides (s)he cannot possibly pay attention or focus that particular day - no harm or penalty as long as you do NOT pick up your number.

When you pick up your number at the ring you are scheduled to go in, the steward will cross off your number (in my area a single diagonal line) on the run sheet posted at the gate - this lets other competitors know that you have picked up and plan to show. If you do not pick up there is no line so the competittors who follow you know that you are not planning on showing - btw; if you wait til the dog before you is in the ring, you won't make any friends (ring etiquette - just a heads up) and you hopefully will not be allowed to go in catalog order since it is not fair to the next person warming up their dog - yes people do it but if the judge allows this, I for one will not show to that judge again.

If you do pick up your number but just cannot get your dog's focus - try to scratch (let the steward know) at least 2 dogs ahead of when your dog is scheduled. They then cross off or black out your number, again to let other exhibitors know.

When you enter a trial and choose not to show, you do not get a refund but I consider it a donation to a good cause  

You will recieve a judging program with the number of dogs entered in each class. The program will break down the entered dogs (by assigned number) and will sometimes publish a time. Judging may not begin before a published time, but can begin any time after the posted time. 'To follow' means after 12:00 noon. Be aware that while the program may say 16 dogs in the class, there may be far fewer dogs that pick up so plan to be there well ahead of schedule if you at all think you will show. 

Good luck & have fun 

ETA: Here is a link to a judging program for an obedience trial which has published times. You will receive your dogs number in the mail or bt email, and you look up the ring, time and where your dog is in the class

http://www.infodog.com/jps/3001/jpg3001.pdf


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It can be a good idea sometimes to just enter a new dog one time at first to get a feel for what you need to work on, and have a chance to fix it before the next time you show. If you let a dog go in and make the same mistakes too many times in a show environment, then that becomes how their habit of how to perform in that situation.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the information and encouragement! I think I will enter for more than 3 days and play it by ear the first day as to whether we do it or not. I've only done 2 show N Goes, one was a match trial that was held outside and we flubbed bad. The second one 2 months later was held inside and we did much better. I have a hard time finding matches close enough to get a lot of ring experience. We're going to a specialty this weekend which will also be held outside. She's not entered for obedience, but the environment will be good for her. We'll probably sneak off to the side somewhere and do some practice runs. Thank you all again!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Which shows are you thinking of entering? I prefer the indoor shows for obedience. With most of our training done inside and in a setting much like an indoor obedience show we do much better. Outside I feel like there would be too much distractions. We have done a match show for Rally outside and did ok. 

I would try to do more show n goes before then..i dont remember where u train but Browns (a.k.a. Academy of Dog Training) has them once a month..if you didnt know that already. 

Wish you luck..it is nerve-wracking to actually do it the first time..but you just have to try..I am sure you will do just fine. I like to get setup so I can watch a group or two before my turn. Any longer and my dog falls asleep and gets bored, which makes me work to get her up and focused on me! lol..she use to do that in class too...mainly when it was a late class.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Which shows are you thinking of entering? I prefer the indoor shows for obedience. With most of our training done inside and in a setting much like an indoor obedience show we do much better. Outside I feel like there would be too much distractions. We have done a match show for Rally outside and did ok.
> 
> I would try to do more show n goes before then..i dont remember where u train but Browns (a.k.a. Academy of Dog Training) has them once a month..if you didnt know that already.
> 
> Wish you luck..it is nerve-wracking to actually do it the first time..but you just have to try..I am sure you will do just fine. I like to get setup so I can watch a group or two before my turn. Any longer and my dog falls asleep and gets bored, which makes me work to get her up and focused on me! lol..she use to do that in class too...mainly when it was a late class.


This is the Eastern Shore Classic at Wicomico Civic center. I am going to try to do show N goes, if I can find some that aren't scheduled on my weekend to work which always seems to be the case with Browns. I actually would like to see their facility some point and let Finley try their pool out . They are about 2 1/2 hours from us. Anyway, I am going to do the Match this Sunday. For some reason I was thinking it was trial but looking at it again it is a match, so no reason not to provided we get there in time. The indoor show N Go we went to was at Salisbury and we were there a long time before we had a turn. They saved Novice for last, which provided us a lot of time to get used to the setting and I worked her in spurts in and outside while waiting. We train at Topknot Canine Center in Dover. It is inside, but all our practice is outside and I've really started putting the push on to practice in as many other locations as possible other than our yard. Petsmart, Lowes, parks, ect. My nerves will be a problem, so I'm working on fixing that too.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I didnt realize you went to Jodie..how did I miss that?! Lol i went to her for two classes then had to use someone else for Rally. Also, with the late classes Lilly wasnt performing as well. I am hoping to take another class their next year. 

I will be at the Salisbury show in Nov on a Saturday, I wont be competing, just for her annual eye check..but now maybe I can come watch you! I did a Rally show there..my first one too. It was nice. We did have some yappy dogs outside of the door (conformation dogs were setup everywhere!) but we did good. I like that place for obedience. You should be fine!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

That would be awesome to meet up, I'll let you know as it gets closer what dates we're doing. I didn't know they check eyes at the show. Where would I get information about that? I wanted Finley's eyes checked by Dr. Townsend this weekend, but after we were signed up and ready to go I got an email that she doesn't want to do dogs under 2 since this is for research only. I don't need an official certification, she will not be bred, just want it for piece of mind. I met Jodi at a trial in Salisbury last year. I struck up a conversation with a doberman owner ( we were starting our doberman search), and was amazed at how well trained they were. In asking where they went for training I was introduced to Jodi. Finley was just getting ready to turn 6 months when we took basic there. I took a couple months off from formal training and then we started advance in Jan. I fully expect to still be going there for probably several years. It does make for a long night though, I usually don't get home until 11:30ish, but I'm always so glad we went  At some point, shortly, I will have to alternate Finley and Banshee. I'm putting it off, we just had Banshee spayed and I so enjoy my night with just me and Finley. Despite the drive I would love it if she offered advanced more than once a week, but I don't see that happening. I think that would be really cool if you and Lilly decide to go back there. Currently there is only 1 other golden in open and novice. It cracks me up because they both seem to recognize that they are the same breed. They act like long lost friends, even though they never been able to really "play". Occasionally both girls try to take a stab at it when the whole group get a big release at the same time, too funny.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thursday and Sunday are two good days to enter if you are nervous, for different reasons. Friday is a runner up. On Thursdays, enteries in classes like Novice A are low bc people are at work. On Sunday they look high but play out lower bc people get sick of it after four days, or they finish their title and decide not to do a bumper leg etc. If I enter my own dogs in whom I have faith, I will enter all the days bc it is fun, but in working with client dogs I always start just wth Thursday.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Just to update, I have decided not to do the show. For a couple of reasons. We have missed a lot of training time since I last posted due to a variety of unexpected reasons, of which none could have been helped. Also, our trainer was telling the class that although it is a personal decision, she prefers to wait to get the CD until the dog is closer to getting the CDX. Basically, less time between being in the ring, and we're working on things for the CDX anyway, so it's really not wasted time. I have been back and forth with this for a while and the deadline to enter is coming up. There will be a Show N Go on Thursday of the event, and we will be doing that. I also may steward on Sunday. (I need the added exposure to this as much as Finley.) All in all, I am excited to participate even if not for points! Thank you all again for your help and encouragement


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I think doing the show n go would be great to do. I know Jodie is more on the lines of waiting..my second trainer was very supportive of me to try the Rally Trial. I am glad I started with that before doing the CD. I was happy with all my performances for the most part. My last show for the last leg of the CD didnt go as well as I was hoping but we still did it. 

Good luck and hope you have fun. Dont know if we will be down there now as waiting for Lilly to come into heat and if she does get bred not sure if I want to risk taking her to a show.


----------

